# Blazers @ Warriors (Preseason)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Storylines*










"Hurtin'": Randolph, LaFrentz, Przybilla, Webster, Aldridge, Miles all out for tonight's game. Przybilla is probable. It's just preseason, but we saw last season what injuries can do to any sort of hopes or expectations. Specifically, I'm talking about Webster. If his back injury proves to be something reoccuring, it doesn't bode well for our team from the perimeter this season. Fortunately tonight, the injuries have more to do with the game tomorrow night than serious aches and pains.

"Shootin'": Portland shot 83% last night from the line and 53% from the field as well as 50% from beyond the arc. Might as well pinch yourself, because this isn't likely to continue.

"Raefin'": One of the pleasant surprises of last night's game was Raef LaFrentz. Though he was limited to 16 minutes of action, Raef contributed exactly what Blazer fans should hope to see every night from him. The Kansas Alum scored 7 points, 4 rebounds, a block, 0 turnovers and a 3-pointer. That's exactly what Portland needs off the bench.

"Jackin'": In one of the finest games of his young career, Jarrett Jack scored 21 points, 6 assists, 3 rebounds and was *12-12* from the line. "Puhfec".

"Golden Graham": Before tonight's game against Golden State, Portland announced the claiming of Stephen Graham (?!) off of waivers. Graham has sipped 1.2 cups of coffee in his NBA Career thus far.

*Portland's Probables*
PG: Jack
SG: Dixon
SF: Ime
PF: Travis
C: Magloire

Bench:
Roy
Hamilton
Dickau
Rodriguez
(Przybilla)

Lots of minutes to go around...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Starting for Oakland:

PG: Baron Davis
SG: Monta Ellis
SF: Mike Dunleavy
PF: Matt Barnes
C: Adonal Foyle


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Jamal starting? Is Nate missing something?


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

On his way to another turnover filled night!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

6 quick points for Outlaw causing a time out for Nellie, early.

10-3 PTown


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

17-12 Portland, but they're in the penalty with 6 minutes left.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

6 for Roy on a 3-pointer and a 3-point-play.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

up 14 lol


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmm, smaller, quicker, movement on offense. I wish I had thought of that. 


Oh yeah and we are winning.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds like some good ball movement!

:banana:


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like being in the lead.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Roy with 8 first-quarter points. 

36 points for the Blazers in the first! 

66.7 percent from the field

7 assists

Only 4 turnovers.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Hmmmm. Looks like we might play better with a smaller, faster lineup. Zach expendable? Na, im jumping to conclusions.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Juan, Roy, and Outlaw are a combined 10/10 in the first quarter. Nice start.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wonder what i could get in vegas for nate to win coach of the year :banana:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, 36 points in the first quarter for the Blazers. That's unheard of.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hamilton outplaying magloire again

edit: hamilton with 9 rebounds in 8 minutes on the floor now.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

warrior broadcasters just said outlaw is looking like karl malone


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Karl Malone?!?!?! Thats like comparing Robert Swift to Shaq....in his prime. 

I think Mags needs to be traded the second we can find a team willing to give a 1st rounder up for him. I think we need to look for a SF whose contract expires at the same time as Raef along with a 1st in return for Mags.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think I need my glasses checked again

2 wins in a row and now ahead of the Warriors on the road by 13.. and had a 20 point lead

:jawdrop:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Karl Malone?!?!?! Thats like comparing Robert Swift to Shaq....in his prime.
> 
> I think Mags needs to be traded the second we can find a team willing to give a 1st rounder up for him. I think we need to look for a SF whose contract expires at the same time as Raef along with a 1st in return for Mags.


Mags with YET another TO! Then gives up another "and1". Can someone please figure out his +/-. Has to be awful!


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

baler said:


> Mags with YET another TO! Then gives up another "and1". Can someone please figure out his +/-. Has to be awful!


Repost?? Nope, just another TO by Jamal!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

baler said:


> Repost?? Nope, just another TO by Jamal!



then gets another T


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Now a Tech by Jamal! Keep talking and get your lazy *** out of the game. 

Zendon, Zendon, Zendon!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I can't believe Zendon's stats.... what's up with that?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I really like what Magloire brings to this team.






























A new "fallback" guy to make Miles feel better :biggrin:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Thats it, im starting a Magloire trade idea thread.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

WHo is this team? This isn't the blazers that I know. What ever happened to the team that couldn't buy a bucket in the first half and got blown out in the first quarter by 20? What happened to barely scoring double digits in a period? I don't get it. It is just wrong to see a 3pt shooting percentage for the team above 50%. And don't even get me started on free throws. Damnit, they keep making them. Where did my slothful blazers who had no desire to play go?

I love this team. It might be preseason, but damn I'm excited for this season.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

3 TO's to start the third......yep Mags has another one. Why is McNugget playing him?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

oops golden state deciding to get serious. can we respond..


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

rx2web said:


> WHo is this team? This isn't the blazers that I know. What ever happened to the team that couldn't buy a bucket in the first half and got blown out in the first quarter by 20? What happened to barely scoring double digits in a period? I don't get it. It is just wrong to see a 3pt shooting percentage for the team above 50%. And don't even get me started on free throws. Damnit, they keep making them. Where did my slothful blazers who had no desire to play go?
> 
> I love this team. It might be preseason, but damn I'm excited for this season.





The Globe and Mail said:


> Well, it's probably worth noting the combined exhibition record of the Raptors, New York Knicks, Atlanta Hawks, Golden State Warriors and Orlando Magic was 22-3 heading into play last night, and no one is planning parade routes yet.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Cleveland Cavaliers, Miami Heat, Dallas Mavericks, San Antonio Spurs and Phoenix Suns are all teams with championship aspirations and are 7-19.


Let's hope we're talking about this a month from now...


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

baler said:


> 3 TO's to start the third......yep Mags has another one. Why is McNugget playing him?



eeeerrrrrr........4 TO's. Not to mention the ****ing 900 layups!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jack is having trouble keeping up with baron


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Are we going to score 100 points again?

I know it's only been a few games but we really seem to be improving over last year.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Game tied, the old Blazer bugbear of quick shots and no rebounds. And a phatom foul called.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Twenty-three turnovers through 3 qtrs!! Not going to win games that way. :curse:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Jack 19pts last night, a doughnut tonight!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

baler said:


> Jack 19pts last night, a doughnut tonight!



only 3 shots. not really looking to score, might be tired.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> only 3 shots. not really looking to score, might be tired.



More TO's than shot attempts. Not good.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Baron Davis absolutely owns the Blazers.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

im not worried at all...i think we just ran out of gas and then we play tomorrow as well. and without zach and joel...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Outscored by 23 in the 2nd half.

ouch!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ha > Magloire


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

My own thoughts on the game are this


If Roy is going to be playing starting minutes there is ABSOLUTLEY NO REASON he shouldn't be starting. 

Travis has played well for the majority of pre season games, and probably is the starting SF

Jack showed his inexperience 

Juan on one showed when he is hot he can help the team stay in games until he has to play defense

Magloire showed how bad the Eastern conference was when he made the all star team

Hamilton showed he can play in the league...not on this team, but in the league


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been saying we should trade Magloire right after he was picked up. After this preseason I'm thinking he is untradeable as Miles.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Why are people so concerned about Magloire? He only has a one year contract, everybody knew it wasn't much of a chance to take on him in the first place. He will either fall into place, or he will be shipped out at the end of the year. No big whoop. 

Secondly, IMO this was a garbage game. Look at the minute numbers given to players this game on both sides, and this was merely a a competitive workout. It was pretty obvious nobody was working hard on defense on either side. Who cares what any players numbers are in a game like this. The last game before the real season starts is always about determining the last cuts on your team, and rest your starters for the real season.


----------

